# Lurker just joined



## jones (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been lurking here for a little while trying to find some info on schools in the Dayton/Fairborn/Beavercreek area.  I'm currently checking out TAMA Family Martial Arts Center and will start trial lessons this weekend with Tien Shan Pai Kung Fu and have a Kenpo lesson scheduled for next week.

I'm in my early/mid 30's and starting to feel my age and hoping that one of these will kinda help me work out the kinks.  Of course that's obviously not why I'm choosing martial arts over some other activity, but it sure does help with the financial discussion with my wife .

Does anyone have any experience with TAMA martial arts or Manuel Taningco?  He seems to have an impressive bio.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome lurker, to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 26, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome! Good luck!


----------



## jones (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## jkembry (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome into the light.....


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to the list.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 27, 2009)

welcome.

Michael


----------



## seasoned (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome to MT, a very good place to hang. Enjoy.


----------

